# WSC Office Hours: The Class of 2010



## R. Scott Clark (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/06.01.10Seniors.mp3

Office Hours talks with several graduating seniors about their experience at Westminster Seminary California and about their plans for the future. We’ve also included some audio from the 2010 Senior reception, including comments by president W. Robert Godfrey.

Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

Contact us at [email protected]

Leave a message at 760 278 1725 and we may use it in a future broadcast.

If you appreciate this program please tell and friend and give us a rating in iTunes.

Thanks for listening!


----------

